# Fin rot treatment with Melafix



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

My betta has pretty severe fin rot, so i purchased Melafix to take care of it. I just have a quick question. It says on the back to use daily for 7 days. Should continue to change my water every day and add medicine after? Or should i keep adding the medicine every day and then change after 7 days?


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

Melafix contains an ingredient called "tea tree oil". This is an oily substance that can coat your betta's labyrinth organ and suffocate it. I never really recommend products with -fix. Do an aquarium salt treatment with 1-3 teaspoons per gallon. Premix it first and then slowly add it in over a few hours. do daily 100% changes for 10 days maximum. Add in IAL or washed dried oak leaves for properties that will somehow heal it faster.

How severe is the rot? When are you doing changes? Tank size?


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Naladari said:


> My betta has pretty severe fin rot, so i purchased Melafix to take care of it. I just have a quick question. It says on the back to use daily for 7 days. Should continue to change my water every day and add medicine after? Or should i keep adding the medicine every day and then change after 7 days?


No No No, you will kill the betta. I almost killed mine after 1/2 day of having it in the water, until I bumped into NippyFish,net (http://nippyfish.net/sick-betta/fin-rot-and-fin-loss/) which brought me to this forum,too.

Read the Fin Rot 101 for treatment by Betta Splendid, using AQ salt. It worked for me.
http://bettasplendid.weebly.com/fin-rot-101.html

Also clean water changes helps the healing. I also used API Stress Coat + after the 10 days treatment, and it really helped with the healing.


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

AH!! I already put it in the water! Why does it kill them?


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Naladari said:


> AH!! I already put it in the water! Why does it kill them?


it has some ingredients that will harm the labyrinth.

Do a 100% water change ASAP.
Just do a search on this site with Melafix and Bettafix, and you will see.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have used both Melafix and Bdttafix. I had better luck with Bettafix. My fish did not react well to Melafix. He sank to the bottom and stayed there until I changed his water.


----------



## celie (Sep 16, 2012)

I recently bought Melafix and used it today on my betta. He sank all the way to the bottom and stayed there. He rarely does this. He wouldn't come up so I got scared and did a 100% water change. I'm using Aquarium Salt for now. I don't know what else to get for the fin rot. He's up and about right now. No more laying in the bottom. 

What can be used if the Aquarium Salt doesn't work?


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you guys for letting me know! I'm glad i posted here. I have changed the water and he seems to be fine. I will keep an eye out until i can get the aquarium salt.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Can you please share photos? Depending on how bad it is, or how fast it is moving, salt might not be enough.

More info is also needed: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233


----------

